# aftermarket rear seats for utv



## fog107 (Oct 31, 2014)

can someone tell me are the aftermarket rear seats for utvs a legal way to add passengers to a utv? I'm talking about bolted in and equipped with seatbelts. I did look in the atv forum and saw the same question posted but no clear answer was given I thought I would try it here
thanks fog


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

At the bottom is a link to all orv laws. I did find this in the prohibited activities list.

(1) An individual shall not operate an ORV:

(s) While transporting any passenger in or upon an ORV unless the manufacturing standards for the vehicle make provisions for transporting passengers.

http://legislature.mi.gov/(S(hgflse...1994-III-4-6-OFF-ROAD-RECREATION-VEHICLES-811


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

brookie1 said:


> At the bottom is a link to all orv laws. I did find this in the prohibited activities list.
> 
> (1) An individual shall not operate an ORV:
> 
> ...


We have had rear seats in the bed of our Rhino for years. We use this on the trails and frequently pass the DNR and the Forest Service and they have never batted an eye. If riding double on an ATV, they will ticket you in a minute.


----------



## fog107 (Oct 31, 2014)

thanks for the answers


----------



## FishManDan (Mar 24, 2013)

A few years back watched as CO sat and watched the start of an ice fishing tournament. He noted everyone whom was riding more than one on any 4 wheeler. I asked and he said he was going to write every one a ticket as it was not legal because they were not designed to carry more than one. He said you could not add a seat either. later heard from some of the guys ticketed. Sorry the law is the law. If someone with a Rhino got a pass does not mean you should or could do it.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

FishManDan said:


> A few years back watched as CO sat and watched the start of an ice fishing tournament. He noted everyone whom was riding more than one on any 4 wheeler. I asked and he said he was going to write every one a ticket as it was not legal because they were not designed to carry more than one. He said you could not add a seat either. later heard from some of the guys ticketed. Sorry the law is the law. If someone with a Rhino got a pass does not mean you should or could do it.


There is a difference between adding a seat to a 4 wheeler vs a UTV. A UTV has a roll cage and seat belts.


----------



## FishManDan (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah but he said in the bed and that is prohibited.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

FishManDan said:


> Yeah but he said in the bed and that is prohibited.


We have had seats with seat belts in the bed of Rhino for years! Passed many DNR officers on the trail and have never been stopped, but they won't hesitate at stopping someone for riding double on a 1 up ATV.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Would be nice if the law would get changed, at least as far as riding on ice. In Ohio, the DNR informed us that as long as we were driving in a safe manner, it didn't matter how many we had on a quad. I've seen 4-5 people on a quad going out on Erie with no problems from the DNR!


----------

